# Ceramic Tweezers - A Coil Builder's Must Have.



## Alex (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Ceramic Tweezers rock in a big way... but trim those long edges before firing up the mod because that's a sure way of shorting it... and then the one thing he doesn't tell you is to make sure when you are using the tweezers you need to keep movement to an absolute zero because the wire becomes so soft if you move your hand too much the legs just part pay with the coil and you are left with a perfect coil in the tweezers minus it's legs!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ceramic Tweezers rock in a big way... but trim those long edges before firing up the mod because that's a sure way of shorting it... and then the one thing he doesn't tell you is to make sure when you are using the tweezers you need to keep movement to an absolute zero because the wire becomes so soft if you move your hand too much the legs just part pay with the coil and you are left with a perfect coil in the tweezers minus it's legs!



I was sure the long back edges were going to touch too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

Love these ceramic tweezers, but I use mine to squeeze and torch the coil before installation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

i like the mod in that video


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/10/14)

localy who's got ??


----------



## TylerD (3/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> localy who's got ??


I think I saw some at Skyblue yesterday.
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/RBA-Accessories/Ceramic-Tweezers

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I think I saw some at Skyblue yesterday.
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/RBA-Accessories/Ceramic-Tweezers



Thanks @TylerD , sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

